# FREE Study Guide for FE Electrical and Computer CBT Exam!



## knight1fox3

Plus 50% off Online FE Electrical &amp; Computer Prep Course for all participants!!

Not a bad deal!

EDIT:  Link - http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/26168-%E2%80%A2study-guide-for-fe-electrical-and-computer-cbt-exam-for-the-lucky-winner-50-off-online-fe-electrical-computer-prep-course-for-all-participants/


----------



## pigking8190

knight1fox3 said:


> Plus 50% off Online FE Electrical &amp; Computer Prep Course for all participants!!
> 
> Not a bad deal!


for which company of review course ?


----------



## knight1fox3

pigking8190 said:


> for which company of review course ?


Link added above.


----------

